# LISBON | Infinity Tower | 80m | 25 fl | U/C



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

*Infinity Tower*

*Location* Campolide, Lisbon
*Architect* Saraiva e Associados
*Client* vanguard properties
*Programme* 200 Apartments
*Height:* 80m
*Floors:* 25


----------



## Épicolx (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great!!


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

What a piece of trash!..looks like what they used to build in Miami during the seventies!
...I cry for beautiful Lisbon...(The Great Eduardo Souto de Moura should take charge of the city planning!)
Portugal has a prestigious identity to protect;you guys shouldn't do the same mistakes than Spain!


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The quality of the railing materials on those balconies will make or break this project.


----------



## alpin13 (Jun 14, 2008)

:smugas mal du tout ,


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Amazing project! :banana:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

*New render*



Marco Bruno said:


>


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

DiogoBaptista said:


>


...


----------



## Épicolx (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

MannyVieira said:


> Já há mais umas fotos no site não sei se alguém pôs aqui...


kay:


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> What a piece of trash!..looks like what they used to build in Miami during the seventies!
> ...I cry for beautiful Lisbon...(The Great Eduardo Souto de Moura should take charge of the city planning!)
> Portugal has a prestigious identity to protect;you guys shouldn't do the same mistakes than Spain!


The vast majority of high rise buildings look like complete trash. This one isn't bad at all in the grand scheme of things..
But I don't understand the fashion of so much glazing on high rises. The most beautiful high rises are brick and masonry like the old ones in new york. We need more of that.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

New renders.



Marco Bruno said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

New renders:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

they will have good views!


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

The site is already being prepared for the construction.

Vídeo of the project: https://www.vangproperties.com/en/lisbon-portugal-real-estate/infinity/#slider-full1


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Marco Bruno said:


>


...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

A "Infinity" Tower just 80m tall, just in Lisbon! :troll:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

ERVATUGA said:


> [/CENTER]


...


----------

